# Look at these molt lines!



## Jack Garcia

Aren't they absolutely awful?










 :lol:

I can only assume that with the "ch" allele being acromelanistic and with her now living in a very hot, humid environment (even though it is air-conditioned inside where she is), she is molting more than she would in Europe due to the temperature change...do your European Siamese molt this excessively?


----------



## windyhill

Oh wow, Ive never seen a mouse molt like that before


----------



## Autumn2005

Poor Jack... I know it's horrible to show, but I think she looks kinda pretty like that. Hopefully she'll even out soon!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Oh, I don't mind too terribly much. I just find her interesting/funny to look at. I'm not showing her or keeping siamese babies from her (only black). Hopefully within a year or two there will be no siamese.


----------



## SarahC

yes they do moult as badly over here.I think there are some rather pretty variations.Pearl and silver grey are worse than siamese.I did think of suggesting moulty mice pics for the photo competition.


----------



## SarahC

if you ever have the mis fortune to introduce ringworm to your stock you will experience fabulous moult marks.Perfect circles like dapple horses and on fawns the circles are occasionally white.Ruined for ever for showing but unique looking.


----------



## nanette37

to me, that just looks awesome! and i love her ears!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Haha! Well, I have had ringworm on my mice (and on me!) before, but it never looked like this! 

This girl looked normal less than two weeks ago:










She is just hitting the 4 month-old mark, so I think that has something to do with it, as well.


----------



## SarahC

I've never had one moult back into a normal coat,they stay two tone.It's the big draw back of siamese and I haven't showed a silver grey in months because of it.I've also had ringworm,infact multiple times and the dogs, who rummage through the mouse cleaning out rubbish.Tut.Not for a long time now though.


----------



## Megzilla

she looks like she's been attacked with photoshop! :lol: 
pretty though


----------



## windyhill

You can always bring her to me  
She's very pretty


----------



## Autumn2005

You _didn't_ want siamese? She's so pretty why don't you like th siamese on her?


----------



## Jack Garcia

I don't breed shaded or marked varieties. I got her because she was the only ae/ae (extreme black) female available to me. I'm breeding the siamese out and giving it to other fanciers. I expect it to take a couple years, at least, due to the nature of recessive genes being able to "hide"...


----------



## zany_toon

Personally I think she looks really pretty like that!! If you could breed a mouse to look like that it would be really cool :lol: I've never noticed my siameses moult, but then again mine are wonky :roll: (although it could also be because I haven't had them for anywhere hear as long as I'm sure most of you have!)


----------



## SarahC

a silver grey in two coats,bah!!! Either coat would have been fine,light or dark but not both on one mouse


----------



## Autumn2005

Looks almost merle... Which is the original color?


----------



## Jack Garcia

Oh dear, Sarah! That mouse looks so strange! I "feel your pain."


----------



## SarahC

you get them in both colours but this one was the lighter shade to begin with.Waste of time as a variety for showing really.


----------



## Cait

I've got a cream doe who now looks like a splodgy stone-like rumpwhite due to moult. Luckily for me she is a breeding doe only.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Jack,my goodness that sure is an impressive molt line on your siamese- who is lovely by the way, even when she does look like a mosaic mouse!  
SarahC, I think your grey is so pretty and with that molt she looks like she's got a fuzzy spot on her head-cute!
My mousie went through a molt recently and had a very obvious molt line which stayed for weeks- I thought I was going to be stuck with a two-tone mouse! :lol: 
She did change colour quite alot with it, here are some pics


----------



## Jack Garcia

My, what strange-looking mice we all have! 

My girl is changing again already. These pictures are from a few minutes ago, with her black boyfriend:


























You can see that she is "evening out." If I go a couple days without looking at her, she looks different! Her eyes are actually not that red. They're closer to brown but no matter what I do, the camera turned them red this time.


----------



## tipex

very nice ....beautyfull.... so black...


----------



## StellaLuna

I absolutely adore the black one also. Is he the same one in your banner and profile pic?


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yep. He has children now. They're still little, though. I wish they'd all grow up over night.


----------



## Jemma

Jack Garcia said:


> If I go a couple days without looking at her, she looks different!


I did a few double-takes the first time my pair of siamese went moutly - I didn't know anything about patchy moults when I first got them so I was awfully confused!

I still think she's gorgeous, even if she does look a little wonky just now :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

Your black guy, did you breed him to you siamese, or to another of your blacks?


----------



## Jack Garcia

Both.


----------



## Autumn2005

As many as possible? Lucky guy! So he's ae/ae, do you have another other ae/ae besides the siamese? Or are you going to cross his a/ae daughters back to him?


----------



## Jack Garcia

I think those are the only ones I have, although the a/ae babies are extroardinarily dark. They do have yellow pigment unlike their father, just very little. I suppose because I had seen so many poor blacks, I thought it would be easier to tell a/ae from ae/ae than it actually is.


----------

